# stratford show



## panda54 (May 15, 2007)

hi, how did you all find stratford show this year ? better/poorer ? when I asked a marshal where the Autotrail club were parked he informed me they were not here and Pilote were also missing, any one know why ? thanks


----------



## 98212 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi,
I've never been to that show before but have been to quite a few others. I was surprised it was a lot smaller than I was expecting but I really enjoyed it. Marshalls seemed very helpful, met some nice folks and the weather was cracking. A nice walk into stratford to take in some of the local pub offerings and then head back to the van to compare with my vino supply. All in all a great weekend.


----------

